# EMT Class



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Anyone know any organizations or schools that run EMT courses?

Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Im going to be taking it in the fall at Bridgewater state college, from eastern medical educators. 

Starts sep 20


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

A couple that come to mind
Bunker Hill Community College
Northshore Community College
Mass Bay Community College
Northeastern University (Boston/Burlington/Dedham Locations although the course is more$$$$.
Springfield College
Metro Boston EMS Council Region 4 (They did have a EMT program not sure if they still do (781 505-4397)
Greenfield Commuinity College
Berkshire Medical Center
Cape and Islands EMS (Does ALS programs but may offer a basic Emt class)
Institue for EMS Education (Holds class on the south shore at various locaions) Office is in Bourne 
Quinsigamond Community College...(Offers EMT I and EMT P )
Hope these help


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Bristol Community College
Massasoit Community College
If you live near Taunton GO TO Safety Program Consultants Inc.
www.4SPCI.com
I am going here, excellent school.
Be prepared to study though.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

NSCC has a good one. Class pass rate is around 60% the others really shouldnt have taken the course cause they were not prepared. But of those 60%.........80% pass the state exam first time and about 10% pass it during the same day make up or second time and the remaining 10% some how werent weeded out during the course and shouldnt be EMT's to begin with. So if you DONT SCREW OFF and you study you will do fine.

The professor has NO personality, but in the end all that matters is that he tought you the right ways to get the little wallet card that says EMT. 

Good luck.

Plus at NSCC its 9 credits.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

MassBay Community College has an excellent EMT program, as well as a Paramedic program.. I can say this as I am directly involved in teaching the practical portion at MassBay.. If you should any further questions, please free to pm me!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Northeastern's program got me my card and I think the whole class benefited from the variety of guest lecturers and tales from the road. I have a friend taking it at Umass Dartmouth and it seems like she does alot more getting ready to hop right onto a truck. From what I hear it's far more expansive and includes some hours spent riding and in the ER.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

[web:05702c99bc]http://www.emstraininginc.com/[/web:05702c99bc] 
Excellent program. Took it back in 03 and was very pleased with the results. Instructors knew what they were talkin about and were very helpful with any questions and/or concerns students had. They hold classes at Cross Point towers in Lowell. Very easy tp get and located right off lowell connector. Highly recommened. I have read a few others here have gone there as well and beleive they were pleased with the course. Just my :2c:


----------

